# carb cleaners?



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you guys use Berrymans' or some other carb cleaner to clean out the small cube carbs? Or are you concerned that the carb cleaners will destroy some plastic parts inside the carbs?

I learned the hard way that these carb cleaners will destroy the primer bulbs. :drunk:I'm just wondering if there are non-metal parts inside the cube that are also susceptible. Assuming all gaskets have been removed.

Do you suggest using anything else? Goo gone maybe?

don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I never use a "dip" type cleaner on the smaller carburetors as many of them have non serviceable check valves that use plastic or nylon disks or check balls. I used spray cleaner or brake cleaner to flush them out and low pressure air for cleaning. If they are bad enough to require a "dip" type cleaner, then it's time for a new carburetor.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*no dip*

ok, well I wasn't planning to dip them.
However, I was worried the generic auto aerosol spray type are too agressive as well. Like I said I dissolved a bulb with the spray before, at least it hardened significantly then cracked. Is it ok to remove the jet needle and spray in there?

BTW, where in Central Texas are you? I'm in Gtn.

Don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

wa5ngp said:


> ok, well I wasn't planning to dip them.
> However, I was worried the generic auto aerosol spray type are too agressive as well. Like I said I dissolved a bulb with the spray before, at least it hardened significantly then cracked. Is it ok to remove the jet needle and spray in there?
> 
> BTW, where in Central Texas are you? I'm in Gtn.
> ...


I use the spray type with no ill effects. I tend to use brake cleaner more as it leaves no residue and is not as aggressive as the carburetor cleaner. The primer bulbs harden over time and will crack, although I generally remove them before I spray any cleaners on the carburetor.

I am in P'ville.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree with 30Yr, if it need anything stronger than brake parts cleaner the carb probably needs to be replaced. I have destroyed the little carbs with about everything but brake parts cleaner. I have soaked in bath too long, dead carb, set too long in ultrasonic cleaner, dead carb, wrong detergent in ultrasonic cleaner, dead carb, high pressure air, dead carb. Save yourself a lot of grief and use brake parts cleaner. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*carb cleaners*

Tks for advice. I need some brake cleaner anyway (another story). Good to know its less agressive. I had one carb a while ago that had the idle port clogged. I made a career out of it. Finally tried to run a steel wire thru that port but finally gave up.
don


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've had some old Evinrude sleds and boat motors that needed a serious carb cleaning. I used an ultrasonic cleaner with a mild general purpose detergent. I rarely use carb cleaner on a small engine carb.


----------

